# anyone close to missouri



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

anyone coming to trucks gone wild this is party of all partys
http://bricksoffroadpark.com/flyer.pdf


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i know a couple of ppl going


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea I will be there with a few from HL.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

If you all see me stop bye and say hi and drink a beer


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you live in MO because I do and I am looking for people to go riding with and places to go like Bricks and Flat-n-nasty PM me and let me know


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Just thought Id say hi, I live in West Plains, MO so if anyone is close by hit me up love to go riding. As for TGW at Bricks, I have thought about heading over there before, maybe this year I'll do it. Ill see if I can get some people to go from around here.


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

hey Backwoods I am thinking about going to Bricks for the new years weekend hit me up if you wanna go my e-mail is [email protected] K ttyl


----------



## doitinthedirt (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm in Bonne Terre, Missouri by St. Joe state park. Awsome trail riding there. I'm always up for riding!


----------

